# Need a purple,  need 'er now



## Zarnon (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey dudes!

Well,  after making a mistake on some of my stored herb, I'm doing a quick search for a purple variety.  I would like to get indoors with genetic (not temp induced or other trickery) purple. 

Anyways,   if you have reccs,  please help!  I pm'd Dr. Chronic hopefully he'll have some suggestions.


----------



## Bojok (Jan 25, 2007)

Here's a purple variety but it is a little pricey DA PURPS $236.00
http://www.hempdepot.ca/seeds/thseeds/DaPurps.htm:bugger:


----------



## Hick (Jan 26, 2007)

...$24..*per seed*..


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 27, 2007)

Da Purp for cheaper-http://www.drchronic.com/products.asp?recnumber=1227


----------



## Brouli (Jan 27, 2007)

https://www.seedboutique.com/store/...62356e96dadc5aec1212e297aca33&keywords=purple

i will gow with them or dr.chronic


----------



## cdblop (Jan 28, 2007)

i think this thread is in the wrong section


----------



## Brouli (Jan 28, 2007)

dont worry about that that's why we have Hick,TBG,Stoney,MP,and the rest of the staff


----------



## DLtoker (Feb 3, 2007)

Twilight is pretty nice... I have 5 of them going right now and they are taaaaastey looking.  I ruined 2 of them though with over fert because I have some Skunk and C99 growing as well and they all get the same nutes.


----------

